# How many is too many?



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi, ive been on the forum for awhile now and i was just wondering how many shrimp is to many for a 10g tank. They are small, transparent shrimp down at my lps, their around 1 inch in length.

Thanks in advance, adam.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

You must mean ghost (glass) shrimp. You can go at least 10. Since they are very shallow bodided you can probably add even more. Do you just want a tank full of shrimp or other things also?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

If shrimp is all you want in there you could probably put up to 15 in there. They don't add much bio-load at all.

Edit: I just noticed you have 5 neons in a 10 gallon. If that is the same tank you can probably put about 6 ghost shrimp in there. That would be almost to your limit for fish/shrimp, though. Good luck with it all!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

6, I say. dont remove any shells you see. Also, they may fight.


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for all the info.
Im adding a few more fish by the way so i may only have around 2-3 shrimp.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

2-3 is quite good, they may be 'nocturnal' for a while when you first introduce them to your tank. I always leave some narrow passages through which my shrimp can pass; EG behinf and between plants.


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What type of fish are you adding? Ghost shrimp won't be limited by tank size but rather fish type. It does no good to add 20 if you have fish that will prey on them.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Shrimp have such a low bioload that the inch per gallon rule does not apply to them. Most people do not even count them against it. They remove more toxins by eating missed food items then their bodies produce in waste. Water chemistry and tank mates are something to be much more concerned with. Only small fish like neons, glolights, otos, etc will let them live and the water should be on the harder side. In a 10 gal you could safely put in 30 if they are by themselves.


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Im adding small peaceful fish when the cycle is over, guppies etc.
And thanks for the advice.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Guppies and the like may or may not eat the shrimp. Guppies are not as peaceful as people believe. Neons are more peaceful than guppies for example. So are most tetras.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't know about guppies, never had them, but my molly surprised me. I never thought she could be the bully in a tank with skirt tetras. But she is feisty. If guppies are anything like that shrimp would be a bad idea. I know glolights, otos, and small corys (panda, or salt and pepper) will not hurt them.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Yes small fish and small inverts only.

Although I once had a 4" crayfish that would not hurt a living thing, except for bloodworms lol.


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Ill keep an eye on the guppies, and thanks for the advice.


----------

